# Dhea & other supplements whilst stimming? Starting tomorrow eek!



## Pauline741 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was due to start Second ivf in a week but period started today so it's now tomorrow! My clinic is closed and I haven't asked them if I can continue with my Dhea, co enzyme, maca, wheatgrass and DIM supplements and panicking now as to whether I should take them.  Does anyone know if I should?


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Pauline
I don't see why not since they are all to help the eggs. I took DHEA, Wheatgrass, Royal Jelly and all the other vitamins including Q10 up to egg collection last cycle and we had our best cycle so far with 7 eggs although it resulted in a BFN. I don't know about Maca and the other things you mentioned.
Hope this cycle goes well for you x


----------



## Pauline741 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Mel. I am praying this cycle will have a happy ending. Would be the best Christmas ever and ever  did you take Dhea since you started ivf or was it recent?  Would be interested to hear what you thought of it as I only started 6 weeks ago after 1st failed ivf.


----------



## Sarahh80 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Pauline,

I was told to stop taking my DHEA 48 hours before EC 

X


----------



## Pauline741 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Sarah x


----------



## *eloise* (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Pauline,

My doctor has told me to continue with DHEA right on through and to continue doing so if we get pregnant as it's supposed to help lower the risk of miscarriage.  I've read this elsewhere too, so I think you're at least safe to keep taking it for now and check with your doctor when you can.  

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Pauline
I started about 3 months before the last IVF, I noticed about 6 wks in that I got really greasy hair and bad acne so I dropped the dose from 75mg to 50 mg and hair returned to normal but acne remained despite daily clearasil washes so that was a bit of a pain but think it was worth it. Stopped taking it about 6 weeks ago and acne has subsided and I almost have my clear skin back but have to start taking it again now for next cycle in January so await more acne, good job I'm not dating! No other side effects, just got my DHEA tested and it is low at 0.4  will test again in a month so will be interesting to see what levels will be then as never got levels tested last cycle.
X


----------

